
Flying to the moon gave us teflon - cyborch
https://medium.com/coinmonks/flying-to-the-moon-gave-us-teflon-f1749a5e5c57
======
JPLeRouzic
I am a French old timer, at the time of the moon landing I was 11. It was
something huge for me and as a much older person I visited several times the
Cap Canaveral, Kennedy Space center and one time Houston' Johnson center.

But no Nasa, did not invented Teflon nor popularized Teflon. I remember ads
for Teflon frying pan at the same time as the Apollo program. There is nothing
unusual about it. Teflon was invented in 1938 more than 30 years before
Apollo's moon landing. And there were mass market Teflon frying pan starting
from 1956, the NASA did not even existed at that time.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frying_pan#Non-
stick](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frying_pan#Non-stick)

~~~
cyborch
The article actually says that NASA didn't invent Teflon. The fact that Teflon
pans were in ads does not invalidate the claim that NASA popularised it
though.

This of course follows the point of the article amazingly well: Crypto
developers didn't invent zero knowledge proofs, but they are bringing them
into the mainstream and making them more available general software
development.

